# Lets see some TIs



## dinanti (Jan 15, 2003)

Since TIs don't fit any other category very well, lets see some TIs.

Here is my 98 Dinan S1 TI Sport with Seattle in the background.


----------



## Greenbeemer (Apr 7, 2003)

Here is my compact... but it's not a ti ... but a 316i ... with lots a off ACS Stuff...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

dinanti - that pic reminds me of this one, I think this guy is from seattle


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Cool Seattle pics! And BMWs too.

Makes me kinda homesick ...


----------



## triggrhaapi (Mar 7, 2003)

nice SSR GT! rims on ur TI


----------



## dinanti (Jan 15, 2003)

There has to be more than two compacts on this board. Come on guys, let's see some pictures.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

dinanti said:


> *There has to be more than two compacts on this board. Come on guys, let's see some pictures. *


I'm trying to get one...

Only one non-auto ti in Seattle for sale, and I don't want it. I'm looking in Oregon now.


----------



## FuMa318ti (May 12, 2003)

here is my little bimmer

front


----------



## FuMa318ti (May 12, 2003)

and back


----------



## Christophe (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi Fuma,
Which "Achterruit spoiler " do you have? Do you have the factory third brake light?

greetz from belgium


----------



## FuMa318ti (May 12, 2003)

It's a roofspoiler from Rieger, and no I don't have the factory third brakelight. If you come to the meeting in Sterrebeek this weekend, you have the chance to visit me and my car (if the weather's fine)


----------

